# T-bones twice smoked taters



## t-bone tim (Aug 24, 2007)

use your choice of taters....I used yukon gold...

smoke till done ,use a fork and test for doneness...

when done remove and let cool enough to be able to handle,then cut in half ,scoop out flesh leaving skin intact...

place flesh in a bowl and mash in to taste a little butter,sour cream,salt n pepper,real bacon bits,and some minced green onions, and some grated marble cheddar...

spoon back into skins and top with salt n pepper and some grated marble cheddar...

then back into the smoker until the cheese browns up to your liking...

I used hickory for smoke ...but use what you like ...enjoy Tim.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds good, when I do mine I add some paprika.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 4, 2007)

Twice smoked taters instead of twice baked taters. Now why didn't I think of that?

Great idea Tim!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Mmmm, I love twiced baked tatoes, twice smoked has to be good!
Thanks Tim!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 4, 2007)

That is my kind of spud. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are great smoked! 

I nuke the taters for about 5 minutes first wrapped in a towel, then scoup, mash stuff and top with a slice of bacon. Try rubbing the skins with olive oil for a crispy skin and sprinkling the skin in kosher salt. 

Good job Tim!


----------

